# New haircut about to go slay a 5'9 model.



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

I hate this motherfucker. Stop bragging nigga, you are making people suicidal


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 18, 2019)

Simply amazing chadkhan


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I hate this motherfucker. Stop bragging negro, you are making people suicidal


i didnt fuck her yet buddy she is a challenge won't be an easy lay.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 18, 2019)

True chad


ChadKahn said:


> i didnt fuck her buddy she is a challenge won't be an easy lay.


Obviously. She's a model


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 18, 2019)

in 2 years he will look 40 with all the tren he's pinning


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 18, 2019)

5'9 model slayer


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> in 2 years he will look 40 with all the tren he's pinning


how many time do I have to tell people I am 41 turning 42 soon.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> i didnt fuck her yet buddy she is a challenge won't be an easy lay.


Models are so tough to get. I talked to models today they were so fucking defensive. 
But you are 6'2 with fuckign great body and face aka genetic lottery winner so you dont have to worry


ChadKahn said:


> how many time do I have to tell people I am 41 turning 42 soon.


Btw you can be my dad I'm 19


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Models are so tough to get. I talked to models today they were so fucking defensive.
> But you are 6'2 with fuckign great body and face aka genetic lottery winner so you dont have to worry
> 
> Btw you can be my dad I'm 19


gooks modèles ?


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 18, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> in 2 years he will look 40 with all the tren he's pinning


Lol he slayed more in his prime then 90% of males will slay in their life.
And he is really masc, so looking older isn't that of a death sentace to him. Plus he is big.


----------



## ChaddestLite (Oct 18, 2019)

Fuck this Earth. 

I would roid tomorrow but I've just beaten acne. Won't be risking it with roids or my hairline for muscle.


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Btw you can be my dad I'm 19


he cant be ur dad but he can be ur daddy


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


>


what you looking at buddy?


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> how many time do I have to tell people I am 41 turning 42 soon.


Do you notice any side effects of roida, regarding kidneys and liver?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

eyes said:


> Do you notice any side effects of roida, regarding kidneys and liver?


I make a post about this in detail and we will make a sticky. Pros and cons of steroids.


cocainecowboy said:


>


the darkside hell yea


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 18, 2019)

hey dude. did you notice jaw growth with roids?


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

streege said:


> gooks modèles ?


One was Ukrainian and one was russian
Basically every hwite girls model in korea cuz they are at the epitome of beauty hierarchy.
I actually touched her brow ridge and nose cuz I admired it. She let me touch it.


eyes said:


> Lol he slayed more in his prime then 90% of males will slay in their life.
> And he is really masc, so looking older isn't that of a death sentace to him. Plus he is big.


He maybe slayed like 500 girls tbh it's sad human life can contrast literally heaven to hell by simple luck. Many would go suicide meanwhile this chadkhan fucks models.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> hey dude. did you notice jaw growth with roids?


no


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> i didnt fuck her yet buddy she is a challenge won't be an easy lay.


Nah, go to work instead. Once you're driving a nice car, it's her chasing you and not the another way around.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> how many time do I have to tell people I am 41 turning 42 soon.


Are you actually 40?


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Nah, go to work instead. Once you're driving a nice car, it's her chasing you and not the another way around.


i never owned a car or any fancy stuff still got what I want. Cars help but not in a city like NYC


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Are you actually 40?


41


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Nah, go to work instead. Once you're driving a nice car, it's her chasing you and not the another way around.


Dude... It was never about having a good car lol


ChadKahn said:


> i never owned a car or any fancy stuff still got what I want. Cars help but not in a city like NYC
> 
> 41


Congrats bro you look great for 40 what's your stack ?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Oct 18, 2019)

Literally destroys "don't be too masc" pill, 
Still think legit prettyboys would slay harder tho esp prime gals


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> no


any facial change with roids?


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Literally destroys "don't be too masc" pill,


aged really well wont be suprised if he slays at 60 tbh.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I actually touched her brow ridge and nose cuz I admired it. She let me touch it.








Lold hard this is next level autism, I don't think I'll ever see or hear someone saying such thing anywhere other than PSL forums.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Dude... It was never about having a good car lol


Money can compensate for looks. Idk about OP but I hate chasing women and never do it. Absolutely terrible. I only go for girls that approach me or message me first.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Literally destroys "don't be too masc" pill,
> Still think legit prettyboys would slay harder tho esp prime gals


After 25 it's all about a shredded body and masculine face


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

streege said:


> any facial change with roids?


more hair lower bf overall


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Money can compensate for looks. Idk about OP but I hate chasing women and never do it. Absolutely terrible. I only go for girls that approach me or message me first.


Same man but if you ascend hard enough foids will approach you


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Money can compensate for looks. Idk about OP but I hate chasing women and never do it. Absolutely terrible. I only go for girls that approach me or message me first.


i agree with this but you can still hold your frame.

I'll add a rich dude will probably always pull better pussy than me assuming he has good game. Yes money gets you prime pussy. Fact of life. 

I am not rich so I have to max my other strengths. If I was a pro athlete honestly don't know what I would do with myself.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> i never owned a car or any fancy stuff still got what I want. Cars help but not in a city like NYC
> 
> 41


Hey dad if you actually made kid at the age when chico did (22) I would be same age with your son JFLLMAO


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 18, 2019)

Your lower third is genes or steroids?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I actually touched her brow ridge and nose cuz I admired it. She let me touch it.



View attachment 140036


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Your lower third is genes or steroids?


 lower third?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> lower third?


chin + jawline


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> lower third?



Jaw and chin.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Jaw and chin.


nope born with it.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> nope born with it.



Have young photos?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 18, 2019)

opisafaggot.jpg


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Hey dad if you actually made kid at the age when chico did (22) I would be same age with your son JFLLMAO


Dude... Don't do that don't be a jelly ass toxic hater take inspiration from him and better yourself


----------



## Vitruvian (Oct 18, 2019)

whats ur purpose at 41. reminder girls like u for your height not roids


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Dude... Don't do that don't be a jelly ass toxic hater take inspiration from him and better yourself


Wtf it had zero intention to mock him or something. I didnt really think someone could get it this way. I legit thought it was interesting coincidence.
And I admire and respect he slaying in that age, and hes got nothing to be offended cuz he fucked so many girls in his prime.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Have young photos?


fuck it ill post it. Zero fucks given.

me and pops.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


>


I will never understand how you ever came across this cursed website.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> whats ur purpose at 41. reminder girls like u for your height not roids


have a bloody good fucking time brother.


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> fuck it ill post it. Zero fucks given.
> 
> me and pops.


you look absolutely great, but how come your father is taller than you?


----------



## Zyros (Oct 18, 2019)

If you are not a larper ve really careful. You are at the fine edge from looking very old, so careful with the roids. What is your age?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I will never understand how you ever came across this cursed website.



This site is part of aesthetics, i found with searching bodybuilding.com etc...


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> fuck it ill post it. Zero fucks given.
> 
> me and pops.












Genetic winner right there.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 18, 2019)

Zyros said:


> If you are not a larper ve really careful. You are at the fine edge from looking very old, so careful with the roids. What is your age?


he literally said he's over 40 multiple times in thread


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> fuck it ill post it. Zero fucks given.
> 
> me and pops.



Looks pretty good.


----------



## Zyros (Oct 18, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Lold hard this is next level autism, I don't think I'll ever see or hear someone saying such thing anywhere other than PSL forums.


Yea these comunities are goldmines


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> have a bloody good fucking time brother.


were you always chad or did an ascension take place?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> View attachment 140044
> 
> View attachment 140045
> 
> ...



This site have many good looking mentalcels, but he is not mentalcel mao.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> This site have many good looking mentalcels, but he is not mentalcel mao.


This guy legit looked like aesthetic god Adonis in his prime


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

Seriously Chad how did you find this cursed wesbite?


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 18, 2019)

Did your father deliver you by C-section?


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Seriously Chad how did you find this cursed wesbite?


i found it through bodybuilding.com so prob same for him


----------



## Zyros (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> View attachment 140047
> 
> 
> Did your father deliver you by C-section?


wait is the father the one on the left?


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> View attachment 140047
> 
> 
> Did your father deliver you by C-section?


Caged hard tbh lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 18, 2019)

Zyros said:


> wait is the father the one on the left?


cmon dude. no, father is on right. what the fuck????


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

Zyros said:


> wait is the father the one on the left?


Why are people thinking like that JFL I wanna troll but shit went too aspie, left is chadkhan ofc lmao. How can father look that young


----------



## Zyros (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Why are people thinking like that JFL I wanna troll but shit went too aspie, left is chadkhan ofc lmao. How can father look that young


Yea I was freaking out


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Why are people thinking like that JFL I wanna troll but shit went too aspie, left is chadkhan ofc lmao. How can father look that young


i realise some people have no concept of age here

i even see it when they rate girls


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

Zyros said:


> Yea I was freaking out


If he is his dad his dad is about 70 and looking like that jfl
Literal utter chad.


----------



## Zyros (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> If he is his dad his dad is about 30 and looking like that jfl


Well outliers exists. know people almost 10 years younger than me that look older, and on the other side you have jared leto


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> you look absolutely great, but how come your father is taller than you?


caged


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

Zyros said:


> Well outliers exists. know people almost 10 years younger than me that look older, and on the other side you have jared leto


Yeah tbh. Imagine dad mogging like that in his 60 70s lmao


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 18, 2019)

Who is that guy


----------



## spark (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> fuck it ill post it. Zero fucks given.
> 
> me and pops.


You looked absolutely insane.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> fuck it ill post it. Zero fucks given.
> 
> me and pops.


He likes to drink a lot had some surgery to fix a minor problem


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice genetics wish me luck for next life


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 18, 2019)

Lmao you were a fkin gigachad


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Nice genetics wish me luck for next life


Tbh for subhumans death is really good cope. I'm just sticking in living for small hopes..


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Lmao you were a fkin gigachad


Lol still am.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> Lol still am.


Isn't it friday night in america land? Shouldnt you be out getting your fingers in some cunt juice?


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Tbh for subhumans death is really good cope. I'm just sticking in living for small hopes..


I'm not even subhuman i'd say mid tier normie but it isn't enough. Sad world we live in but it just has to be accepted.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Isn't it friday night in america land? Shouldnt you be out getting your fingers in some cunt juice?


About to meet her at bar eta 10mins

You guys crack me up even if I bomb tonight and don't get pussy you brothers all make me laugh.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 18, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> I'm not even subhuman i'd say mid tier normie but it isn't enough. Sad world we live in but it just has to be accepted.


And there is no mercy. It's all luck you couldve been literal subhuman with 4'11 there is no minimum.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> About to meet her at bar eta 10mins


Im sure you'll clap her cheeks, even if not there's no way you go to a bar and strike out unless you decide to do so.


----------



## Casadonis (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> fuck it ill post it. Zero fucks given.
> 
> me and pops.


Didn't you say that you were growing your hair out a while back? Hair halo is real


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

Casadonis said:


> Didn't you say that you were growing your hair out a while back? Hair halo is real


I am but at 41 roided up it's not easy buddy


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> I am but at 41 roided up it's not easy buddy


Might wanna do something about the norwooding man, it kills the looks of even a true chad.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 18, 2019)

What steroids are you running? I am almost 32 and looking to get more serious with roid use


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Might wanna do something about the norwooding man, it kills the looks of even a true chad.


Yeah already am.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 18, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> in 2 years he will look 40 with all the tren he's pinning


Yes hell look 40. At 44. Keep crying for him, noone gymmaxed like he did, everyone just whines about life


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> About to meet her at bar eta 10mins
> 
> You guys crack me up even if I bomb tonight and don't get pussy you brothers all make me laugh.


What you using? Fin? Rogaine?


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> What steroids are you running? I am almost 32 and looking to get more serious with roid use


I am going to make a detailed post about this.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Yes hell look 40. At 44. Keep crying for him, noone gymmaxed like he did, everyone just whines about life


Roids-tatts and tan is a legit theory if you have a decent height (5'10" or above) Can turn average joe into a slayer, but this guy was always a slayer even before roiding.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> What you using? Fin? Rogaine?


My genetics rofl. 

But seriously gh has worked wounders and I normally lower the tren primo arimidex and proviron and my hair grows much ticker.


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Roids-tatts and tan is a legit theory if you have a decent height (5'10" or above) Can turn average joe into a slayer, but this guy was always a slayer even before roiding.


I am already working on my next ink it tells a.story about my.life.


----------



## Casadonis (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> I am but at 41 roided up it's not easy buddy


I mean your hairline at 41 is really good, some diffuse thinning. Can't see the vertex. Fin (obvs avoiding deca) and minox should suffice.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> whats ur purpose at 41. reminder girls like u for your height not roids


Cope a roided up gymceled body is a huge advantage


----------



## robtical (Oct 18, 2019)

Where are u from? How many girls do u think u have slayed? Do you have kids?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Cope a roided up gymceled body is a huge advantage


It is at that, but it makes me hate women that we as men have to resort to such strategies to get laid, fuck foids, they are a shitty sketchy scam and LTRs and marriage are ultimately bluepilled.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> It is at that, but it makes me hate women that we as men have to resort to such strategies to get laid, fuck foids, they are a shitty sketchy scam and LTRs and marriage are ultimately bluepilled.


I agree but i'll go through all this roods/hard work/discipline/diet etc in order to have the advantage and pump and dump these whores that's my purpose in life


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

Woul


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I agree but i'll go through all this roods/hard work/discipline/diet etc in order to have the advantage and pump and dump these whores that's my purpose in life


I actually like to lift lol


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 18, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> he cant be ur dad but he can be ur daddy


You can be mine.

@ChadKahn what are your 1RMs?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> Woul
> 
> I actually like to lift lol


Me too i love it especially after i am seeing my body getting so aesthetic i am actually addicted to oit i feel high after a dbol/deca filthy pump


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> Woul
> 
> I actually like to lift lol


----------



## x30001 (Oct 18, 2019)

@ChadKahn here's some motivation to make sure you fuck her. Powerful stuff here


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


>



It literally feels like that like i would go to the gym depressed and get out high af and happy


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> It literally feels like that like i would go to the gym depressed and get out high af and happy


Lifting is great tbh, defo a mood booster.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> You can be mine.
> 
> @ChadKahn what are your 1RMs?


445 bench
585 squat
675 dead


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Lifting is great tbh, defo a mood booster.


I feel happy for an hour or so after a good pump then i get back to being normal


----------



## robtical (Oct 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> It is at that, but it makes me hate women that we as men have to resort to such strategies to get laid, fuck foids, they are a shitty sketchy scam and LTRs and marriage are ultimately bluepilled.


You could always pump, dump or destroy girl's self esteem.


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I agree but i'll go through all this roods/hard work/discipline/diet etc in order to have the advantage and pump and dump these whores that's my purpose in life


Legit. I wanna alpha widow them and make them hate their husbands or w/e. Im gonna ruin it for those bluepilled white knight cucks who let girls get away


robtical said:


> Where are u from? How many girls do u think u have slayed? Do you have kids?


@ChadKahn


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 18, 2019)

robtical said:


> You could always pump, dump or destroy girl's self esteem.


Ofc, but I will always hate women no matter what, even If I ascend to become a good looking guy with all the surgeries I plan on getting and time I plan on investing, my hatred of women will burn strongly as ever, they're a bunch of twisted manipulative fuckers, pump and dump for life.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Ofc, but I will always hate women no matter what, even If I ascend to become a good looking guy with all the surgeries I plan on getting and time I plan on investing, my hatred of women will burn strongly as ever, they're a bunch of twisted manipulative fuckers, pump and dump for life.


Easy buddy you live longer.


----------



## robtical (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> Easy buddy you live longer.


Answer my questions


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Ofc, but I will always hate women no matter what, even If I ascend to become a good looking guy with all the surgeries I plan on getting and time I plan on investing, my hatred of women will burn strongly as ever, they're a bunch of twisted manipulative fuckers, pump and dump for life.


No point to hate, its nature. U cant hate them for what society or nature let them get away with. Remember they the lower iq and sheep mentality. Play by your own rules but not worth losing mood.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

robtical said:


> Answer my questions
> 
> No point to hate, its nature. U cant hate them for what society or nature let them get away with. Remember they the lower iq and sheep mentality. Play by your own rules but not worth losing mood.


i have one girl.
over 200 girls
I am Russian Austrian


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 18, 2019)

chad's post is literally a selfie and a naked image and it gets 4 pages jfl at us


----------



## robtical (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> i have one girl.
> over 200 girls
> I am Russian Austrian


Do girls tell you they like your smell or come to you to ask what perfume u put on?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 18, 2019)

this dudes got the test level of an elephant during mating season.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 18, 2019)

robtical said:


> Do girls tell you they like your smell or come to you to ask what perfume u put on?


Yes why lololo


----------



## robtical (Oct 18, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> Yes why lololo


Because u on tren


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 18, 2019)

some 40 year old steroid monkey flexing on 15 year old school boys.

What a meme lmao. I wonder what level of insecurity it requires to do this shit.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

robtical said:


> Because u on tren





SayNoToRotting said:


> some 40 year old steroid monkey flexing on 15 year old school boys.
> 
> What a meme lmao. I wonder what level of insecurity it requires to do this shit.


It's over 9000!!!!!!!!!!! Level


SayNoToRotting said:


> some 40 year old steroid monkey flexing on 15 year old school boys.
> 
> What a meme lmao. I wonder what level of insecurity it requires to do this shit.





robtical said:


> Because u on tren


And?


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> some 40 year old steroid monkey flexing on 15 year old school boys.


is looksmaxxing exclusive for 15 year olds?


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> is looksmaxxing exclusive for 15 year olds?


let him have his bullshit feelings. In the end he will be the guy asking us for advice on how to improve in life.


----------



## robtical (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> It's over 9000!!!!!!!!!!! Level
> 
> 
> And?


Tren impacts your pheromone which girls can smell and be sexually attracted to you.


ChadKahn said:


> i have one girl.
> over 200 girls
> I am Russian Austrian


How many of those would u say you fucked in first 20 years of your life? How do you think getting girls have changed from first half of your life to second half? Do you find gettin girls easier after roids?


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Yeah tbh. Imagine dad mogging like that in his 60 70s lmao


its funny you say that he still gets young women till this day. His wife is only 40 while he is 70ish


robtical said:


> Tren impacts your pheromone which girls can smell and be sexually attracted to you.
> 
> How many of those would u say you fucked in first 20 years of your life? How do you think getting girls have changed from first half of your life to second half? Do you find gettin girls easier after roids?




tren does no such thing. It just builds muscle at a higher rate. Where did you find this bullshit?

first twenty years I had good share of girls but after getting my body up and getting older the numbers started to go up.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> its funny you say that he still gets young women till this day. His wife is only 40 while he is 70ish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your mom is younger than you?


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> So your mom is younger than you?


lol thats his new wife.

My mother never married him.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> lol thats his new wife.
> 
> My mother never married him.


Have you seen your real mom? How is it possible I'm confused


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Have you seen your real mom? How is it possible I'm confused


my father had at least three different wives and a bunch of fuck buddies.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> my father had at least three different wives and a bunch of fuck buddies.


Life is all determined by genetics     
Do you meet your mom? Do you know where she lives?
And how many siblings you have


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Life is all determined by genetics
> Do you meet your mom? Do you know where she lives?
> And how many siblings you have


yeah I have met my mom she lives in Russia.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> yeah I have met my mom she lives in Russia.


Its rly weird. You got mom but she never married him so you got raised by which woman tho


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Its rly weird. You got mom but she never married him so you got raised by which woman tho


i was raised by my pops.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> i was raised by my pops.








Wtf is pops


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> View attachment 140340
> 
> Wtf is pops


i am glad someone got it


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 19, 2019)

this dude is so controversial . 

people are salty tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 19, 2019)

It's funny how you looks identical to yout father, this thread just prove that genetics is everything, thanks you proved what i always said.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 19, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> It's funny how you looks identical to yout father, this thread just prove that genetics is everything, thanks you proved what i always said.


it doesnt
otherwise chios son would be chico


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 19, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> it doesnt
> otherwise chios son would be chico



Does and is what is.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 19, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Does and is what is.


it doesnt dude. my own results prove not. of course I wouldnt show them. but im just saying I know they dont


----------



## Okiwaga (Oct 19, 2019)

Change the gay panties
Over without roids


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 19, 2019)

Post a pic of the girl you're banging atm.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I feel happy for an hour or so after a good pump then i get back to being normal


But in the longterm it definitely helps


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 19, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> But in the longterm it definitely helps


Ofc it's literally saving my life the endorphins released are antidepressant


EternalLearner said:


> But in the longterm it definitely helps


Ofc it's literally saving my life the endorphins released are antidepressant


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 19, 2019)

What's your opinion on running 12-16 week cycles of milder compounds, such as a cycle of Primo + Anavar or TBol + a test base? I know that a cycle comprised of those compounds won't put on as much overall mass as something powerful like tren, but do you they're good for someone who wants to make keepable gains?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 19, 2019)

typical roidcel gymcel/10


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 19, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> It's funny how you looks identical to yout father, this thread just prove that genetics is everything, thanks you proved what i always said.


if it was the case i would have been 1 psl point at least above my natural potential my parents mogs me hard


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


>


how do you make money btw?


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Oct 19, 2019)

Im 16 yo my dad is younger than op

Imagine roiding and braging in a forum among teeenagers how good ur body and face is

While you do this , my dad is fucking bitch with his money


----------



## Mr manlet (Oct 19, 2019)

The Fuck is this thread doing in the looksmaxing section?


----------



## Enlil (Oct 19, 2019)

brag more, you will always be a roid coper fag.
4.5 face. btw


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 19, 2019)

lmao at the



in this thread


----------



## onnysk (Oct 19, 2019)

the father must be very blackpilled for not marrying during pre internet era 

seems like a cool guy


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 19, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> is looksmaxxing exclusive for 15 year olds?


No. But he is undeniably not here for the looksmaxing. He is just here to flex, and you are licking his piss off the floor.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> Post a pic of the girl you're banging atm.


is this allowed?


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> is this allowed?


yes
if it is NSFW
then put a NSFW ta
cheers


SayNoToRotting said:


> No. But he is undeniably not here for the looksmaxing. He is just here to flex, and you are licking his piss off the floor.


he isnt here for jack
he is 40 years old
height and framemaxxed
he can only get worse from here.
he is here for bants


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> how do you make money btw?



I work.



Enlil said:


> brag more, you will always be a roid coper fag.
> 4.5 face. btw



So many people disagree including myself.

Roids are awesome you should try them.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 19, 2019)

@ChadKahn just tell me: AT WHAT AGE DID YOU STOP GROWING IN HEIGHT?!


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> No. But he is undeniably not here for the looksmaxing. He is just here to flex, and you are licking his piss off the floor.


I am not here to flex. I am here to be a narcissist asshole douche bag. Also showing whats possible if you take care of yourself and make diet and training part of your life.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> I work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it makes any change facewise - better jawline définition , eyes more vertically narrow etc - i'll defo do it


----------



## Enlil (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> I work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beauty is subjective after all.

no thank you, I'm satisfied with my body.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

Enlil said:


> beauty is subjective after all.
> 
> no thank you, I'm satisfied with my body.


cool man I am glad you didn't use any dumb words in your post this time.

Have fun brother.


streege said:


> if it makes any change facewise - better jawline définition , eyes more vertically narrow etc - i'll defo do it


I don't need anything at this point in my life.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> No. But he is undeniably not here for the looksmaxing. He is just here to flex, and you are licking his piss off the floor.


licks me


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> @ChadKahn just tell me: AT WHAT AGE DID YOU STOP GROWING IN HEIGHT?!


23


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> 23


lifefuel


----------



## Enlil (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> cool man I am glad you didn't use any dumb words in your post this time.
> 
> Have fun brother.
> 
> I don't need anything at this point in my life.


men online -imo- shouldn't go soft on each other, its kinda cringe. was just criticizing anyway, didnt mean to offend or sth. u mog half the site anyway lole bro


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> I work.


What tho


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 19, 2019)

streege said:


> lifefuel


just get an x-ray of your growth plates JFL (preferably spine/pelvic bone) if you’re uncertain


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

Enlil said:


> men online -imo- shouldn't go soft on each other, its kinda cringe. was just criticizing anyway, didnt mean to offend or sth. u mog half the site anyway lole bro


yeah you should take some of your advice you act like a school girl.

"Roidzzzz up fagget hjaajhahaja" thats you and how you speak.


Oh apologies my cock only gets hard for women not boys.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 19, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Im 16 yo my dad is younger than op
> 
> Imagine roiding and braging in a forum among teeenagers how good ur body and face is
> 
> While you do this , my dad is fucking bitch with his money


betabux jfl


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> betabux jfl


I fucked a bitch last night spent 10 dollars I think.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> I fucked a bitch last night spent 10 dollars I think.


on what?


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> on what?


my bed


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 19, 2019)

You slayed the girl from last night? slayer
further proof blast gear till your skull grows theory


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> You slayed the girl from last night? slayer
> further proof blast gear till your skull grows theory


the gear just a gave me a bigger edge. I would still pull women with or without roids. Truthfully think their some women and hot women that would never sleep with me because carry to much muscle. I had some girls reject me just because they think its to much or I am way to into myself etc. Women feelings always change. One minute they are hot the next they are cold.

I didn't get big for women. Did it because its hell fun and very hard thing to achieve in life. How many people walk around shredded 230lb at 10% bf you see on the beach.


EternalLearner said:


> What tho


Demon slayer


----------



## ScramFranklin (Oct 19, 2019)

You give me hope since I'm almost 30 and havent been able to looksmax yet (saving up. after jaw surgery it should go quick).
-Do you live in a large city with lots of girls?
-How old is the model and how did you meet her?
-Where abouts are you in terms of income for your age (https://dqydj.com/income-percentile-by-age-calculator/) (this is for USA)
-How often can you fuark prime early 20's girls? Like the classyish kind coming from a good family who played field hockey growing up and got good grades, not the stripper type.
-Are you really hung too? That's one thing I dont think I can fix


----------



## BNCcel (Oct 19, 2019)

Do you dye hair? Did you get a hair transplant?


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> You give me hope since I'm almost 30 and havent been able to looksmax yet (saving up. after jaw surgery it should go quick).
> -Do you live in a large city with lots of girls?
> -How old is the model and how did you meet her?
> -Where abouts are you in terms of income for your age (https://dqydj.com/income-percentile-by-age-calculator/) (this is for USA)
> ...


yes i do
She is 29 we met in a bar.
enough for me
often 
8 inches


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 19, 2019)

Seriously the OP is the definition of masculinity and attractiveness. Mirin’


----------



## Germania (Oct 19, 2019)

What's you purpose in life? I mean you are 41 and not 20 anymore.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 19, 2019)

Germania said:


> What's you purpose in life? I mean you are 41 and not 20 anymore.


He still can fuck girls and live hedonistic life


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

Germania said:


> What's you purpose in life? I mean you are 41 and not 20 anymore.


have a fucking good time bro.

Wtf is wrong you simple minded tools.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 19, 2019)

Only a true chad can get 2k thread views and almost 200 replies on their posts in a day.

Keep slaying bro


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 19, 2019)

roiding fits your facial pheno, your basically like reserve milf for foids


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 19, 2019)

@ChadKahn is your peepee still working with all that juice? Are you applying dht gel on it?


----------



## Okiwaga (Oct 19, 2019)

Random skinny prettyboy mogs you to hell and back
Thats why you are never in a stable relation probably


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 19, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Random skinny prettyboy mogs you to hell and back
> Thats why you are never in a stable relation probably


WOMEN want dimorphism, not some aspie PSL hyper good looking guy, generic white jock over MM any day, if we are talking about smv here not just Looks


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 19, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Random skinny prettyboy mogs you to hell and back
> Thats why you are never in a stable relation probably


Wtf is this random autistic cope?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> *I am not here to flex. I am here to be a narcissist asshole douche bag.* Also showing whats possible if you take care of yourself and make diet and training part of your life.


That's the same fucking thing..

All in all an insultingly low IQ account. Still not convinced that you aren't just a troll.

Also lol at the virtue signaling at the end. But the true faggots are the homosexual cumlickers who are falling for you.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> That's the same fucking thing..
> 
> All in all an insultingly low IQ account. Still not convinced that you aren't just a troll account.
> 
> Also lol at the virtue signaling at the end. But the true faggots are the homosexual cumlickers who are falling for you.


Dead, are you jelly of his skull tho @SayNoToRotting ?


----------



## Okiwaga (Oct 19, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> WOMEN want dimorphism, not some aspie PSL hyper good looking guy, generic white jock over MM any day, if we are talking about smv here not just Looks


woman are disgusted by roid fucks and when they see a pretty boy they look n scream where do you live in this bodybuilder mind?


CopeAndRope said:


> Wtf is this random autistic cope?


truth hurts roid heads they will never be goodlooking aka cute or handsome
They are beasts for fetish


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 19, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> woman are disgusted by roid fucks and when they see a pretty boy they look n scream where do you live in this bodybuilder mind?
> 
> truth hurts roid heads they will never be goodlooking aka cute or handsome
> They are beasts for fetish


Men like women are driven by dimorphism, aka the basis of attraction, women aren't seeking psl perfection, high psl triggers adornment not lust like masc qualities ie height, frame, muscle


----------



## Okiwaga (Oct 19, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> Men like women are driven by dimorphism, aka the basis of attraction, women aren't seeking psl perfection, high psl triggers adornment not lust


Bullshit woman love prettyboys and handsome man not ogres but what do you know
Bodybuilders are just a fetish for woman they aint getting nothing serious with them and they find them ugly like beasts just for the fucking fetish


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 19, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Bullshit woman love prettyboys and handsome man not ogres but what do you know
> Bodybuilders are just a fetish for woman they aint getting nothing serious with them and they find them ugly like beasts just for the fucking fetish


time to take the masc pill my friend, time to roid and get LL


----------



## Okiwaga (Oct 19, 2019)

same for ugly BBCs just for fucks


forwardgrowth said:


> time to take the masc pill my friend, time to roid and get LL


Better be prettyboy and let girls scream all the time on street and watch


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 19, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Bullshit woman love prettyboys and handsome man not ogres but what do you know
> Bodybuilders are just a fetish for woman they aint getting nothing serious with them and they find them ugly like beasts just for the fucking fetish


yeah and you're are 15 so your opinion is invalid


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 19, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> yeah and you're are 15 so your opinion is invalid


Yeah if you going for jb, chico looks are good, but women wants guys that are basically masc like there father its weird, but it is what it is


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 19, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> Dead, are you jelly of his skull tho @SayNoToRotting ?


Even if I did I wouldn't orbit around him in the same homosexual manner as @toolateforme does. Especially not when it's coming from a narcissistic man child such as OP.

Reminds me of betabuxxers who tolerate all kinds of female degeneracy, simply to get some pussy.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 19, 2019)

@toolateforme victimmaxer


----------



## Okiwaga (Oct 19, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> Yeah if you going for jb, chico looks are good, but women wants guys that are basically masc like there father its weird, but it is what it is


Bullshit tyou guys are delusionals probably never seen prettyboys in real life and how they are seen by woman
Muscle guys are seen as ogres ugly ugly ugly only for whores in club or ogre fetish


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 19, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Bullshit tyou guys are delusionals probably never seen prettyboys in real life and how they are seen by woman
> Muscle guys are seen as ogres ugly ugly ugly only for whores in club


Thats the psl mantra, women wants guys like jordan barret ..um no, they want dimorphism in face, height, frame, and muscle..its not that pretty boys aren't powerful but if they don't have proper dimorph they won't trigger lust just are interesting to look at, eye candy


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 19, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Bullshit tyou guys are delusionals probably never seen prettyboys in real life and how they are seen by woman


yeah bro that's high school bro. most commenters on chico are high school girls.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 19, 2019)

Try it yourself do some masc cope, grow a beard and build a fuck ton of muscle see if you get more attention versus pretty boy maxing via skinmaxing and getting color contacts


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 19, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> @toolateforme victimmaxer


What does it mean? I'm victim of nature tho


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 19, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> What does it mean? I'm victim of nature tho


More like victim of cock lust and self hatred


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> More like victim of cock lust and self hatred


What did you say you little bitch?? You kiss your mom with that lips??


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> @ChadKahn is your peepee still working with all that juice? Are you applying dht gel on it?


ask your mom.


Okiwaga said:


> Random skinny prettyboy mogs you to hell and back
> Thats why you are never in a stable relation probably


ok


SayNoToRotting said:


> That's the same fucking thing..
> 
> All in all an insultingly low IQ account. Still not convinced that you aren't just a troll.
> 
> Also lol at the virtue signaling at the end. But the true faggots are the homosexual cumlickers who are falling for you.


That was an attempt to make fun of people like you but it went way over your head buddy.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 19, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> ask your mom.


wtf? lol I was serious, even though I used peepee instead of dick.
Seriously, is there a risk you can't get erections with all this exogenous T in your veins?


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Even if I did I wouldn't orbit around him in the same homosexual manner as @toolateforme does. Especially not when it's coming from a narcissistic man child such as OP.
> 
> Reminds me of betabuxxers who tolerate all kinds of female degeneracy, simply to get some pussy.


its normal to rationalize and dismiss me as a narcissistic man child its your way of coping.


CopeAndRope said:


> wtf? lol I was serious, even though I used peepee instead of dick.
> Seriously, is there a risk you can't get erections with all this exogenous T in your veins?


more t more hard dick


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 19, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> chad's post is literally a selfie and a naked image and it gets 4 pages jfl at us



Lookism is real.


----------



## Kinko (Oct 19, 2019)

Rip i mog u in all the entire world


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 19, 2019)

Personally, as a almost 32 year-old male who is in the process of implementing a drastic, life-changing looksmaxxing routine (surgery, roids, HGH, Retin-A, Stroma, you name it), I find ChadKhan to be an inspiration. The fact that he's in his 40's and is able to live a lifestyle that society tends to tell males they "shouldn't" want to live anymore once they're no longer in their 20s gives me hope that I'll be able to have a somewhat similar lifestyle, in spite of the fact that I, too, am an oldcel. (Although I realize I'll never be as physically attractive as the OP)


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Oct 19, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Btw you can be my dad I'm 19


I'm 15 like many people on here.


Kinko said:


> Rip i mog u in all the entire world


----------



## FromEE (Oct 19, 2019)

Fuck you look good. The body I mean.


----------



## jefferson (Oct 20, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


>


Autism.

Mirin bloatceps tho ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I'm 15 like


but high iq as far i can tell


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 20, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Rip i mog u in all the entire world


Dude youre honstly kinda annoying


----------



## ritalinredemption (Oct 20, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Personally, as a almost 32 year-old male who is in the process of implementing a drastic, life-changing looksmaxxing routine (surgery, roids, HGH, Retin-A, Stroma, you name it), I find ChadKhan to be an inspiration. The fact that he's in his 40's and is able to live a lifestyle that society tends to tell males they "shouldn't" want to live anymore once they're no longer in their 20s gives me hope that I'll be able to have a somewhat similar lifestyle, in spite of the fact that I, too, am an oldcel. (Although I realize I'll never be as physically attractive as the OP)


exactly - good attitude to have. no point hating, doesn't get you anywhere.


----------



## Kinko (Oct 20, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I'm 15 like many people on here.


U say he have a slayer face? He slay Only thanks to his body


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

Kinko said:


> U say he have a slayer face? He slay Only thanks to his body


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 20, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> have a fucking good time bro.
> 
> Wtf is wrong you simple minded tools.



> highest point in life is banging some slut
> "you simple minded tools"

props if larping tho, its a good one


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 20, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> What does it mean? I'm victim of nature tho





JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I'm 15 like many people on here.


the forehead width of a child vs a man, jfl at kinko narc subhuman


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 20, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> That was an attempt to make fun of people like you but it went way over your head buddy


but where is the joke? It's literally the truth. You _*are*_ an old man coming here to flex on little children. There is no question about it.

It doesn't make sense either way and is very unintelligent.


----------



## Bullpill (Oct 20, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I'm 15 like many people on here.


Did you put synthol in your biceps?


----------



## Kinko (Oct 20, 2019)

Bullpill said:


> Did you put synthol in your biceps?


He destroit me fisically 10-0 buy i face mog he


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 20, 2019)

You don’t mog him at all you look like a gay little kid compared to him jfl


Kinko said:


> He destroit me fisically 10-0 buy i face mog he


----------



## Kinko (Oct 20, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> You don’t mog him at all you look like a gay little kid compared to him jfl


He have many gilda in his face ,i skin mog him to oblivion
Not gilda,folds


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 20, 2019)

Kinko said:


> He have many gilda in his face ,i skin mog him to oblivion
> Not gilda,folds


No.

your just coping at this point tbh


----------



## Kinko (Oct 20, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> No.
> 
> your just coping at this point tbh


Post Only face Pics in tinder,mine and his. I ll show u that i mog hardly in face


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 20, 2019)

Dude idc 

do it yourself if it’s that important to you. He’ll probably get more matches regardless because he’s white


Kinko said:


> Post Only face Pics in tinder,mine and his. I ll show u that i mog hardly in face


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 20, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> but where is the joke? It's literally the truth. You _*are*_ an old man coming here to flex on little children. There is no question about it.
> 
> It doesn't make sense either way and is very unintelligent.


But I am not flexing it just appears like this to children. I am actually relaxed very relaxed!


----------



## Kinko (Oct 20, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Dude idc
> 
> do it yourself if it’s that important to you. He’ll probably get more matches regardless because he’s white


I m not White? Wtf


ChadKahn said:


> But I am not flexing it just appears like this to children. I am actually relaxed very relaxed!


Yes u mog my body 10-0 but not face


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 20, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Post Only face Pics in tinder,mine and his. I ll show u that i mog hardly in face


Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 20, 2019)

You look arab


Kinko said:


> I m not White? Wtf
> 
> Yes u mog my body 10-0 but not face


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 20, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Post Only face Pics in tinder,mine and his. I ll show u that i mog hardly in face


If you get more matches that's only a good thing for you. Who cares who's mogs who it's pointless any way. Go get what you want from life.


----------



## Kinko (Oct 20, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> If you get more matches that's only a good thing for you. Who cares who's mogs who it's pointless any way. Go get what you want from life.


Mogs Is art.


Bobbu flay said:


> You look arab


I m 100% italian


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 20, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Mogs Is art.
> 
> I m 100% italian


Lol I am glad you have confidence you will need it.


----------



## Kinko (Oct 20, 2019)

U r a good person


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 20, 2019)

Kinko said:


> U r a good person


Bro you are a good looking guy you will have no problem getting women.


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 20, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Yes u mog my body 10-0 but not face


Your mind is subconsciously coping. Here I'll make a list for you so you notice why he mogs you to Saturn and back.






1) Notice the symmetry and size of skull which is something underrated. 
2) Hairline is NW1-0 at *41*.
3) He looks early thirties but is actually *41*.
4) Eye area is striking. Low set brow-ridge. 
5) Jaw no signs of any recession and very clearly defined.
6) Ears aren't standing out in any negative way to bring down his other features down.
7) Height is ideal
8) Bodybuilder so body is in great shape
9) On top of that harmony, multiple striking features blend together.

Need I say more?


----------



## oldcell (Oct 20, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> Your mind is subconsciously coping. Here I'll make a list for you so you notice why he mogs you to Saturn and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah this guys looks great. 
His photo from youth is unreal looks like more harmonious Chris Carmack. 
As close to chad as u can imagine. 
Lol at @Kinko, u are deluded into another dimension this guy mogs u 4 points. 

Also , CHadKahn dont looks early 30, u are deluded if u think . 
He looks late 30 at least, maybe because of roids, but this is not a bad thing if u are masculine.


----------



## ChadKahn (Oct 20, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Yeah this guys looks great.
> His photo from youth is unreal looks like more harmonious Chris Carmack.
> As close to chad as u can imagine.
> Lol at @Kinko, u are deluded into another dimension this guy mogs u 4 points.
> ...


It's not the roids. I love to party every weekend. I go to a lot techno parties and stay up late been doing it for a while. The extra stuff doesn't help either.

Still you have to enjoy yourself otherwise what's the point.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 20, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> It's not the roids. I love to party every weekend. I go to a lot techno parties and stay up late been doing it for a while. The extra stuff doesn't help either.
> 
> Still you have to enjoy yourself otherwise what's the point.



How often do you hook up with girls you meet at the parties? Is this in a large city in the US?


----------



## gotoa10humanbeing (Oct 28, 2019)

post workout routine


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Oct 28, 2019)

whats your height and which kind of PEDs are you using?
respect m8


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 25, 2019)

This is who Realrob wishes he was


----------



## nastynas (Nov 25, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> This is who Realrob wishes he was


yet he is semi larping fegit


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Nov 25, 2019)

If this is actually you.
Why the fuck are you bragging to Incels!
You realize ur bragging to the bottom of the barrel of men right?
Go join bodybuilding .com and brag there... ooooh right you can’t cuz you will get mogged HARD and you won’t feel special anymore  Awe.


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

Barbarossa_ said:


> If this is actually you.
> Why the fuck are you bragging to Incels!
> You realize ur bragging to the bottom of the barrel of men right?
> Go join bodybuilding .com and brag there... ooooh right you can’t cuz you will get mogged HARD and you won’t feel special anymore  Awe.




It's not easy to mog me only a few select men come close. Thanks for advice angry guy.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 25, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> in 2 years he will look 40 with all the tren he's pinning


in 2 years he'll die of kidney and heart failure lol , nigga is insanely low bf at high weight


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> It's not easy to mog me only a few select men come close. Thanks for advice angry guy.


They also hate me on bodybuilding.com they keep banning me because of my looks and my body.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 25, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Your lower third is genes or steroids?


roids destroy fatcels , roids are legit for blobfacecels


ChadKahn said:


> how many time do I have to tell people I am 41 turning 42 soon.


you look 50 nigga


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> in 2 years he'll die of kidney and heart failure lol , nigga is insanely low bf at high weight


Funny all my blood work shows otherwise. Some doctors are even surprised when they see my blood work.


balding17yomanletcel said:


> roids destroy fatcels , roids are legit for blobfacecels
> 
> you look 50 nigga


Okay nigga


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 25, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> Funny all my blood work shows otherwise. Some doctors are even surprised when they see my blood work.
> 
> Okay nigga


suck my dick nigga i can look better than you if i took roids tbh ngl, no hate though bro peace out


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

P


balding17yomanletcel said:


> suck my dick nigga i can look better than you if i took roids tbh ngl, no hate though bro peace out


Go ahead improvement is always good to see.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 25, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> P
> 
> Go ahead improvement is always good to see.


tbh you give me ragefuel ngl, i might use steroids just because of you jfl ngl tbh ded srs


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> tbh you give me ragefuel ngl, i might use steroids just because of you jfl ngl tbh ded srs


Lol relax bud


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 25, 2019)

Motivation to start gymcelling

Maybe siting in the pub alone drinking beer isn't the best lifestyle for me


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 25, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> Lol relax bud


also jfling at you bro, lurking subhuman forums JFL


Mr_Norwood said:


> Motivation to start gymcelling
> 
> Maybe siting in the pub alone drinking beer isn't the best lifestyle for me


you wont get these results unless you roid jfl bro


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 25, 2019)

Don't want to look like that..

Lean and defined brad Pitt in fight club is ideal for slaying imo


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Don't want to look like that..
> 
> Lean and defined brad Pitt in fight club is ideal for slaying imo


You don't look like Brad


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 25, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Don't want to look like that..
> 
> Lean and defined brad Pitt in fight club is ideal for slaying imo


face


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 25, 2019)

What NPC competitions did you participate in?

There may be fottage on Youtube.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 25, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> You don't look like Brad


you dont look either narc fuck jfl


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> face


Face is everything


SayNoToRotting said:


> What NPC competitions did you participate in?
> 
> There may be fottage on Youtube.


Dotn know don't care


balding17yomanletcel said:


> you dont look either narc fuck jfl


Why are you so angry brother. Do you feel better after venting your frustrations?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 25, 2019)

wow thank
u are insipratonal


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 25, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> Face is everything
> 
> Dotn know don't care
> 
> Why are you so angry brother. Do you feel better after venting your frustrations?


Said by the man himself, face > everything

@ChadKahn what do you think or know of the facial bone, called maxilla?


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> Said by the man himself, face > everything
> 
> @ChadKahn what do you think or know of the facial bone, called maxilla?


No idea


----------



## Anasurimbor (Nov 25, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> This is who Realrob wishes he was


Is he still lurking PSL? haven't seen him since lookism


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 25, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Motivation to start gymcelling
> 
> Maybe siting in the pub alone drinking beer isn't the best lifestyle for me


And get a HT


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Nov 25, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> It's not easy to mog me only a few select men come close. Thanks for advice angry guy.


Select few?! Just lmao at your life any 20 years old Gymmaxxer chadlite would mog you on there old man.
We know you still got it old man we know. You have nothing to prove.


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Select few?! Just lmao at your life any 20 years old Gymmaxxer chadlite would mog you on there old man.
> We know you still got it old man we know. You have nothing to prove.


lol okay buddy. Feel better now.


Barbarossa_ said:


> Select few?! Just lmao at your life any 20 years old Gymmaxxer chadlite would mog you on there old man.
> We know you still got it old man we know. You have nothing to prove.


ill add whenever making a bbing.com account they always ban me. As of matter facts never seen so many unattractive angry men hate on anyone living lives happy. 

Any one building a good body is automatically trolled on or insulted into oblivion. Let's not forget if you are good looking forget it most men on there are worst than women.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Nov 25, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> lol okay buddy. Feel better now.
> 
> ill add whenever making a bbing.com account they always ban me. As of matter facts never seen so many unattractive angry men hate on anyone living lives happy.
> 
> Any one building a good body is automatically trolled on or insulted into oblivion. Let's not forget if you are good looking forget it most men on there are worst than women.


Bro bro for real... why the fuck are you here? Like if your that bored go learn blacksmithing or something, Get a hubby! like for God sake I wish never have heard anything about lookism and incels and all this fucking bullshit!


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Bro bro for real... why the fuck are you here? Like if your that bored go learn blacksmithing or something, Get a hubby! like for God sake I wish never have heard anything about lookism and incels and all this fucking bullshit!




man you have some serious issues with your self awareness. I can help you brother. Maybe try some MDMA and enjoy yoursefl.


----------



## Elgoblino (Nov 25, 2019)

Why do I even try at this point?

It never began.


----------



## Hades (Nov 25, 2019)

Did the roids make your dick bigger?


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

Hades said:


> Did the roids make your dick bigger?




no this is a myth


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 25, 2019)

have you made a post of pros and cons of roids? and your experience?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 25, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> how many time do I have to tell people I am 41 turning 42 soon.


Yeah guys, he just looks younger his age


BigBiceps said:


> Money can compensate for looks. Idk about OP but I hate chasing women and never do it. Absolutely terrible. I only go for girls that approach me or message me first.


Meaning they are truly interested to bond with you


----------



## MagickEvo (Nov 25, 2019)

No zygos it’s over


----------



## the next o'pry (Nov 25, 2019)

do you think roids can fuck your skin up??


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 25, 2019)

Barbarossa_ said:


> If this is actually you.
> Why the fuck are you bragging to Incels!
> You realize ur bragging to the bottom of the barrel of men right?
> Go join bodybuilding .com and brag there... ooooh right you can’t cuz you will get mogged HARD and you won’t feel special anymore  Awe.


Stop being bitter like 8yr old girl


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Nov 25, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Stop being bitter like 8yr old girl


stop being a low IQ retard and thinking he is real.
We have no single proof that this “chad” is not just a bored 15 years old larp.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 25, 2019)

Barbarossa_ said:


> stop being a low IQ retard and thinking he is real.
> We have no single proof that this “chad” is not just a bored 15 years old larp.


So what if he is larp? Why is it so important? 
Bro you literally are so fucking jealous over one fucking guy on internet.. its ugly, look at your self.
And he has already proved multiple times. Jesus man stop being low T


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Nov 26, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> So what if he is larp? Why is it so important?
> Bro you literally are so fucking jealous over one fucking guy on internet.. its ugly, look at your self.
> And he has already proved multiple times. Jesus man stop being low T


Ok you wouldn’t get annoyed if a rich dude bragged how much food he eats to someone who is starving in Africa?
It just boggles me how someone in his right mind and who have good looks is on PSL.
And you low IQ retards are worshipping him for no other reason than his looks.
The people who are praising him are the same people who praise rich people just for being fucking rich!
Look back at PSL members who had surgery and became good looking 95% of them left.
OP is just coping here to starving Incels because he is getting old and prob some young chads stole some lays from him.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 26, 2019)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Ok you wouldn’t get annoyed if a rich dude bragged how much food he eats to someone who is starving in Africa?
> It just boggles me how someone in his right mind and who have good looks is on PSL.
> And you low IQ retards are worshipping him for no other reason than his looks.
> The people who are praising him are the same people who praise rich people just for being fucking rich!
> ...


he brags but no need to hate imo, he knows he's privileged


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 26, 2019)

op looks sort of like my dad but a shorter lite version.

fucking slayer tbh.


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 26, 2019)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Ok you wouldn’t get annoyed if a rich dude bragged how much food he eats to someone who is starving in Africa?
> It just boggles me how someone in his right mind and who have good looks is on PSL.
> And you low IQ retards are worshipping him for no other reason than his looks.
> The people who are praising him are the same people who praise rich people just for being fucking rich!
> ...



intellectofaturtle/10


----------



## AestheticPrince (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> intellectofaturtle/10


@ChadKahn so did you bang the model, and do you have pics of her you can share here?


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 26, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> @ChadKahn so did you bang the model, and do you have pics of her you can share here?



is this allowed?


----------



## AestheticPrince (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> is this allowed?


Yeah it is


ChadKahn said:


> is this allowed?


Yeah it is


AestheticPrince said:


> Yeah it is


You can pm me


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 26, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> You can pm me


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> is this allowed?


Yeah share pics lol


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 26, 2019)

yeah share them so we can get a good glimpse of what you're slaying


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 26, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> yeah share them so we can get a good glimpse of what you're slaying


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Nov 26, 2019)

Why does this larp thread have 9 pages, are you retarded


----------



## Fosty (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


>


Short legs/10


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> intellectofaturtle/10


Lol Ok... Bo0mer.


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 26, 2019)

Fosty said:


> Short legs/10


----------



## Fosty (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


>


Dirty discolored feet/10

Show face


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 26, 2019)

Fosty said:


> Dirty discolored feet/10
> 
> Show face



No I won't do this.


----------



## Fosty (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> No I won't do this.



It's okay bro just show it. 
Not like any incel from here would ever get remotely close in any sense to this type of woman, that you slay on regular basis.


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 26, 2019)

Fosty said:


> It's okay bro just show it.
> Not like any incel from here would ever get remotely close in any sense to this type of woman, that you slay on regular basis.


to much risk for the girl.


----------



## Fosty (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> to much risk for the girl.



So send her facepic with eyes covered. 
Then another facepic with everything but eyes covered, so only high IQ forum members will be able to evaluate your slay aesthetically.


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> to much risk for the girl.


it's not like we'll kidnap her and put her in our sex dungeon c'mon


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 26, 2019)

lookin good bro keep it up


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 26, 2019)

Did/do you do modeling yourself my guy.


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 26, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Did/do you do modeling yourself my guy.


no i think its a feminine quality.

its not alpha to be a model its very submissive.


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> no i think its a feminine quality.
> 
> its not alpha to be a model its very submissive.


Depends on what type, I personally did commercial modelling. You could probably do fitness modelling. Although in general, I do agree that fashion modelling is a feminine thing.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

Fosty said:


> Dirty discolored feet/10
> 
> Show face


keep coping subhuman


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 26, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Depends on what type, I personally did commercial modelling. You could probably do fitness modelling. Although in general, I do agree that fashion modelling is a feminine thing.


you are submitting to them like a bitch.

Pass for me.


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 26, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> you are submitting to them like a bitch.
> 
> Pass for me.


okay 41 year old MSTOW oldcel, go back to r/theredpill now. They are calling for their Messiah


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 26, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> okay 41 year old MSTOW oldcel, go back to r/theredpill now. They are calling for their Messiah


hahaha feel better now


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 27, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


>



Did you cum on her feet?


----------



## softLoverr (Nov 27, 2019)

Keep feeding this troll attention , imagine being so low IQ that you belive this is real , even his username is a major tell "chadKahn". If for some odd chance its actually real , i feel bad for OP , imagine being 40+ years old and browsing this foruns , you should have ur shit together by ur 30s let alone 40s, either way get therapy OP. If you are real just post a selfie with ur username on a paper tag.


----------



## Kinko (Nov 27, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


>


GG


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 27, 2019)

softLoverr said:


> Keep feeding this troll attention , imagine being so low IQ that you belive this is real , even his username is a major tell "chadKahn". If for some odd chance its actually real , i feel bad for OP , imagine being 40+ years old and browsing this foruns , you should have ur shit together by ur 30s let alone 40s, either way get therapy OP. If you are real just post a selfie with ur username on a paper tag.


Maybe I am maybe I am not.

Bro you should like have your shit together in your 40's don't live life don't no fuck girls don't have parties just get fat and old witter away.

Fellows this is one.person you should steer clearly away from big time. 



Roping Subhuman said:


> Did you cum on her feet?


Mouth and face


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 27, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> its not alpha to be a model its very submissive.



Imagine being this insecure about your own masculinity.


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 27, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Imagine being this insecure about your own masculinity.


Ok buddy


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 25, 2020)

ChadKahn said:


> fuck it ill post it. Zero fucks given.
> 
> me and pops.


and you say you slayed less then? wtf


ChadKahn said:


> 23


lol what?? that’s late af, do you think your height was from genetics or a good environment during puberty


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 25, 2020)

So is this larp or not


----------



## Truemaxxer (Feb 25, 2020)

I swear to god 99% people here would eat their shit if someone posted it would be good for ur jawline.

How can any retard here believe this obvious larp? 

The dude look like some east european pro bodybuilder and people here believe he would post on this site about his "slays". 

I would crush ur small skull with my boots op if i ever saw u irl. I hope u will get raped daily by ur suicidal thoughts before u finally decide to end ur worthless shit life.


----------

